# Sticky  "Re-modeling" 20 gallon, plant help needed



## OhYesItsMe

I would like to remodel my 20 gallon community tank it is 24"w by 12"l by 
16"h;
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=609&pictureid=5854

I would like to remove all the fake plants (all the plants are fake), i can take the fake plants of the fake log, but i might get rid of all the fake decor. The only thing i think my mom likes about the tank is the gravel, so i might have to keep it that way (she was never keen on me getting any of my tanks), but is is it okay if i get rid of it because of all the beneficial bacteria on them? could i get a bucket of tank water and put new gravel in it to build up bacteria before i put it in? now to the important part, the real plants. I dont have much experience with themso what are some good plantss that dont need too much light? This means ill need a CO2 system, which i have never owned before, i dont really know the aproximate cost of these items (mostly because i dont know what plants to get), so it would be great if you guys could hep me with plant selection and CO2 system recomendations. Thanks!


----------



## sean_130

Low light plants don't necessarily need CO 2 systems, you can dose with flourish excel, root tabs, liquid fertilizer

Here are some low light low tech plants,
Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
Windelov Java Fern, Windelov Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Java Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
*Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Moneywort, Water Hyssop - Bocapa monnieri
Brazilian Pennywort, Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne Balansae
Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri v. barteri
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
Pelia - Monosolenium tenerum
Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
Hornwort - Ceratophyllum submersum
Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
Downoi - Pogostemon helferi


----------



## emc7

good list, can we sticky it?


----------



## OhYesItsMe

wow, when i have the time later today ill look those up


----------



## sean_130

Thank you, let us know what you go with and pictures pictures pictures once all set up


----------



## BettaGuy

Definitely wont need co2 for low light plants. Instead of co2 I use flourish excel in both of my planted tanks and it works like a charm if you get the balance between the liquid carbon, fertilizer, and light right. You don't need to worry about bacteria if you remove the substrate as the filter has most of the bb in it. You might get a small spike but frequent water changes should take care of that. One thing that would really help your future plants is a plant specific substrate like fluval stratum which is kind of expensive though. A substrate that is meant for growing plants will allow them to grow better with a low light output, and less fertilization.


----------



## OhYesItsMe

Okay guys, i did a little research on evry pant on that list and the 4 i like the best are; Green Hygro, Rotala Rotundifolia, Downoi, and Java ferns (already have some java ferns in my 55 gal), so if i get some new either black or natural colored gravel (1-10 mm size), get some driftwood, and use some liquid fertilizer, what ones are best? I dont plan to do this until next month, but i am planning now.


----------



## sean_130

Eco-complete nice black substrate high in nutrients ,as bettaguy had stated flourish excel is excellent. I'm planning my 55g out now Im so excited,


----------



## Alair55

Thanx for sharing this nice and sticky list.


----------

